# Are you receiving your tips?



## UberAntMakingPeanuts (Aug 20, 2017)

Here is something I typed up. I have not put it in my car yet. What do you guys think? Is it too much? Would you add more to it? Would this get me deactivated? Is it a good idea or a bad one? Let me know.


----------



## Run2U (Sep 30, 2017)

Wow you never expect tips? I always expect tips. 
You might as well work for free.


----------



## james725 (Sep 14, 2017)

That sign is a good way to decrease the amount of times people tip you


----------



## UberAntMakingPeanuts (Aug 20, 2017)

Are you saying I should remove the "never expected" part?


----------



## kendal (Oct 28, 2017)

UberAntMakingPeanuts said:


> Are you saying I should remove the "never expected" part?


I think so. I think the wording "never expected" discourages tipping.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

So you’re asking for a tip and passengers to screenshot it and text it to you?

Like people have time for all that.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Asking people to go out of their way is like Taco Bell asking you to take a survey.


----------



## BonTHeRoad (Jul 17, 2017)

We aren't tonight customer tried to tip and was given a error message . But on to the next ride.


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

OK, that explains it all.


----------



## UberAntMakingPeanuts (Aug 20, 2017)

Thanks for the feedback everyone


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

I've been reading these forums since I signed up. Everyone wants to know how to increase their tips.

My conclusion is that there is no magic bullet. Just be friendly and get people from point A to point B safely and on time. If you do that you will get your fair share of tips. If Uber steals them, there's nothing we can do about it.


----------



## UberAntMakingPeanuts (Aug 20, 2017)

Mista T said:


> I've been reading these forums since I signed up. Everyone wants to know how to increase their tips.
> 
> My conclusion is that there is no magic bullet. Just be friendly and get people from point A to point B safely and on time. If you do that you will get your fair share of tips. If Uber steals them, there's nothing we can do about it.


Not nothing. A class action lawsuit. But that is if we can prove it.


----------

